# Do you want some nastily sweet revenge???



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you a BS who's been screwed over by an ex??

Are you entertaining thoughts of revenge against the OM/oW??

Do you go to sleep every night agonizing over the betrayal??

Do you feel an intense anger burning in your gut every time you think about your ex or the OM/OW??????

Are you entertaining thoughts about a RA??

Do you want to cause bodily harm to the OM/OW???

Does Cheaterville seem too tame for you???

* Worry not for I have the perfect solution for you*

Send them packets of ****, thats right packets of ****

poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest

where pieces of **** get whats coming to them.


* DISCLAIMER: The purpose of this thread is to entertain you, I do not bear any legal responsibility for the outcomes *


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd be happy to sh!t in a box and send it for half the price


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't mind paying extra for every flavour available


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

:rofl:

Can you just picture the guy who owns the site sitting there thinking "I'm going to start a business selling sh!t to people".... 

Genius!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I can change my diet to whatever you wish


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Complexity said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Can you just picture the guy who owns the site sitting there thinking "I'm going to start a business selling sh!t to people"....
> 
> Genius!


Just like the genius who puts water in a bottle and sells it !!


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

You should look at their order page, amazing stuff


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I do charge extra for corn nuggets


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

jh52 said:


> Just like the genius who puts water in a bottle and sells it !!


I dispute that sir, my bottle of "bling" h20 was the best 35 euros I've ever spent!!!!!!!!!











wait a minute


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey apple's doing it too ,Apple blasts into supermarkets with revolutionary Apple Water | Scoopertino


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm taking two great ideas and combining them

I'm selling sh!t water


----------

